# See inside of iPhone?



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

I have a 3GS iPhone.  I have Acid Freecell game on it.  I have one of my photos as background of game.  I was playing in landscape mode.  I just happened to swipe from left to right (no reason to do that).  So my photo pushed off . . . and I was looking at inside / workings of the phone?  Surprised me.  Does that happen or was it something truly weird?


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Perhaps a little joke added by the developer.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

I just e-mailed developer.  I'll let ya know.


----------

